# Oz of cocaine



## TigerClock (Nov 17, 2009)

How much should a zip of coke cost I get gram a for 40$ from this dude and it's good shit so how much should I pay for an oz ???


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

The averaged price of an ounce of Cocaine is $700.


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 17, 2009)

An oz of 100% uncut is a £800.


----------



## drugreference (Nov 17, 2009)

around me its like 7 or 8 for a .6/.65 oz and the buyers happy...by the time it hits the streets the shit cooks up backwards


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 17, 2009)

drugreference said:


> around me its like 7 or 8 for a .6/.65 oz and the buyers happy...by the time it hits the streets the shit cooks up backwards


 The reason why all coke is pure in my area is that everyone freebases it and if it shrinks when cooking it up then the dealer gets a kicking! Market forces its called...lol!


----------



## TigerClock (Nov 17, 2009)

Sweet thx guys


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 17, 2009)

You are welcomed I'm sure.


----------



## Philbs2k (Nov 26, 2009)

An once for 700$
Damm where do you live??
In Canada, quebec a oz of good coke is 1500-1600$!


----------



## Brevity, The Soul Of Wit! (Nov 26, 2009)

Philbs2k said:


> An once for 700$
> Damm where do you live??
> In Canada, quebec a oz of good coke is 1500-1600$!


That's the AVERAG_ED_ price of an ounce of Cocaine. 

Purity is not taken into account.

If you want to see the price of _GOOD_ Cocaine take a look...

http://www.narcoticnews.com/Cocaine/Prices/USA/Cocaine_Prices_USA_Midlevel.html


----------

